# Confused about capping.



## chinwag (12 Oct 2017)

I'm a little confused about capping - I keep seeing the beautiful tanks, usually aquasoil but they never look like they've been capped.

I'm curently dabbling with lo/no-tech just getting a feel for things, keep having issues with the substrate ending up in the water!

Have substrates like aquasoil been developed to not require capping?

Thanks.


----------



## foxfish (12 Oct 2017)

Capping is normally done for one of a few reasons... to stop a very fine substrate (like garden soil) from spoiling or clouding the water. To stop fish rooting around  & clouding the water, to stop a light weight substrate from floating or perhaps for atheistic reasons.
Aquasoil is designed to look nice & although some folk do cap it, or parts of it, Aquasoil does not require capping.


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Oct 2017)

I agree with foxfish. ADA Aquasoil and other clay substrates do not require capping.

Cheers,


----------



## kadoxu (13 Oct 2017)

Yup, I've used Aquasoil without capping without issues. Just don't mess with it too much and you'll be fine.


----------



## chinwag (13 Oct 2017)

Cool, thanks a lot for the replies guys, and thanks for the explanation @foxfish.


----------

